# Middle Harbour 270806



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day all,
long time yakless lurker, but now yakked up - thanks to Paul (On The Edge) at The Sailing Scene. I thought about joining in at the Trevally Slaughter on Sunday morning but decided I should learn how to work the Outback first, so Sunday at dawn I went to the Tunks Park ramp.

too early to focus properly










The conditions were tough










but managed to get my first yak fish within 300m










trolling a greenish Juro minnow.

Released him to grow bigger and continued to fight my way through the chop.










My confidence grew, and I pedaled happily towards Castlecrag, then managed to find out exactly how far one can lean in a kayak (splash). I thanked my foresight (based on the experiences related on AKFF) in tying everything on, and achieved my first re-entry manoevre without incident. I'm presuming this is a rite of passage, but I'll be dressing to get wet in future. At this point I decided it would be appropriate to focus on the kayak side of things for the rest of the trip, and continued up Middle Harbour, thankful for the sun.










Turned around at Bantry Bay and headed out under The Spit bridge and over to Middle Head, then headed back to the ramp. Got back at around 1200 after an excellent morning on the water. I measured my route on Google Earth and was surprised to come up with 17 km. I did do some paddling to check it out, but went almost all of the distance under pedal power. I'm starting my spadework for the Saturday Fishing Comp trip now.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Well done SBD and welcome to the forum. I have not made a re-entry on my Outback yet as I haven't fallen out of her :roll: . How easy did you find it with your PFD on?

John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSZjC2gAACVfgAASQeeACASAEAo/79+gMADGYNU/SaTU9Gk9QaPJqGmR6nqETTTSPSYgAAAA1U/BJknpkTR6QMjDUEC8ILd/B4Nn9XTI0rPe+iBMn1zXUhubmOPwGJ43LE9oOQaCcHqWOf6bdJpwZqC5N2fjYY9ZWZsu0YPrKhQNaIFU1YmSEgQiTiX5aGGHapcVomjv0L9MckF2GKReZcgXiUVQ1QcxVJustu262LM8g+9nzY0J8mIUkNBF8v01G7VPitpJYkAwtpQ1wnY4T9bUJLiQMMFEwyUgkUHPosZM8Q8dJLEC/F3JFOFCQJmMLaA=


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Dave and welcome to the AKFF forum!. Great to see another convert to yak fishing and congrats on the first fish and the first dunking!

Sure was terrible conditions in those photos!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Dave, welcome, and thanks for a great post, with piccies.

Well done to test the walking on water routine, I must admit I have never tried it, I know I should, but its a bit like when your mum says "Always make sure you are wearing clean underwear, you never know when you will get splattered by a 171 Bus :shock: " Im not afraid of the water, or the cold, just concerned that there may be a King George whiting in the water, and we all know what they can do to you :?

You will be sure to check with the wind and wave forecast before you go out again,.... you must have been doing it tuff.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks all,

JT - easy enough on the flat, I'll let you know when I have occasion to test it for real.

Red - umm... yes (subconsciously at least).

Gatesy - I'll keep my eye on you, camera at the ready :wink: . At the moment I have the kayaking cred of Captain Feathersword. She's actually pretty stable until the point of no return, at which point one doesn't. Rapidly.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome Dave and well done on your first fish and trip out. Great choice on the Outback, but man you must have been leaning a bit to tip her.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Woo hoo, another Sydney yakker. Well done on the initial capture, I'm sure there will be more to come


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Dave. Will look forward to catching up for a fish. That was a good effort for your first outing - 17km, a fish and a swim


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good news on your first outing and the tailor Dave, pity the water wasn't warmer for being dunked...good to get a reentry under your belt though in the early days of yakking


----------

